# "Fastest" Camera for Miui? *Update Solution!*



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Guys, Miui 9.16 is super snappy, However the camera performance is a little less than desired,

First launch of the camera is SLOW, - snap a picture, save, ready for next shot is extremley slow as well,

Anyone know of any tweaks or alternative cameras that may speed things up a bit?

Thanks.


----------



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

Solution! yay!, I found an older version of Miui Camera and its lightning fast to open, take shots and preview shots.

To install I used root explorer to rename existing miuicamera.apk in system/app to a .old extension.

Then just go to your dir and install this as any other .apk.

Make sure you change the resolution to the highest in options or it wont focus.

[URL="http://dl.dropbox.com/u/28050902/MIUIcamera_v17_Fixed2.apk[/URL]


----------



## as_daylight_dies (Jul 9, 2011)

The download u posted is the same version i have on the latest version of miui. 1.9.16 as of the date of this post

~Sent from my Droid X running MIUI 1.9.16.1


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

Just want to give my recommendation for camera. Vignette from the marketplace is the best camera available on Android. It may not be the fastest option however. It's also not free.


----------



## troybuilt (Jul 30, 2011)

"droidxchat said:


> Just want to give my recommendation for camera. Vignette from the marketplace is the best camera available on Android. It may not be the fastest option however. It's also not free.


I use lgcamera from the market. it has ws captures at 6mp. it also has 720p video capture but have not tested it on miui. it captures pictures better than the blur version imo.


----------



## jdhas (Jun 14, 2011)

troybuilt said:


> I use lgcamera from the market. it has ws captures at 6mp. it also has 720p video capture but have not tested it on miui. it captures pictures better than the blur version imo.


Thanks for the tip! Lgcamera looks like a great app!

Edit: camera works great on this app -- very fast great looking pics. Camcorder can not capture 720 on MIUI, as expected.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

as_daylight_dies said:


> The download u posted is the same version i have on the latest version of miui. 1.9.16 as of the date of this post
> 
> ~Sent from my Droid X running MIUI 1.9.16.1


I can assure everyone that this is a different build than found in 9.16 the menus are different icon is different and performance is 10000X better.


----------



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

Link Now updated with a new Fixed .apk via XDA - Fixes after affects and a setting not sticking bug.


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

troybuilt said:


> I use lgcamera from the market. it has ws captures at 6mp. it also has 720p video capture but have not tested it on miui. it captures pictures better than the blur version imo.


for me 1.5.8 works great. WS works fine.
1.59 and beta 1.60 however I can not get to work at all. when i take the pic, the circle just spins and it never saves the pic


----------

